# Wooden Vivs with a Mesh Front



## stucoady (May 23, 2008)

Why can i not seem to find wooden vivs with a mesh front? i am needing two vivs for some chameleons. The vivs yuo can buy are either totally made out of mesh or wood with poor ventalation. I do not want a mesh viv because of difficulty in keeping up the temp and humidity. Ideally a viv that has all sides covered and the front as a mesh would work well but know one sells such vivs.

Any ideas?


----------



## basil (Jul 29, 2008)

We made ours, we got some 1" x 1 1/2" planed timber and made a frame to fit the door size, we then stapled on some mesh. We varnished the wood before applying the mesh. Looks great and victor meldrew appreciated it.


----------



## stucoady (May 23, 2008)

basil said:


> We made ours, we got some 1" x 1 1/2" planed timber and made a frame to fit the door size, we then stapled on some mesh. We varnished the wood before applying the mesh. Looks great and victor meldrew appreciated it.


i woiuld make my own but I'm no good at DIY. I can't seem to find any viv builders who could do it for me?


----------



## stucoady (May 23, 2008)

Why can't you get vivs with mesh fronts?


----------



## ttony1976 (Jun 16, 2008)

basil said:


> We made ours, we got some 1" x 1 1/2" planed timber and made a frame to fit the door size, we then stapled on some mesh. We varnished the wood before applying the mesh. Looks great and victor meldrew appreciated it.


 
What is the best mesh to use ? Size?
I have just finished building a viv for a chameleon, Then realised i need more ventilation, 
Do you not have problems keeping the correct temp by having the mesh.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I know someone who has vivs custom built to the same size as the flexariums, but without any glass on the front. He then puts the flexarium inside the wooden enclosure as it has the flexarium door on the front, but his cats cannot jump on top of it or knock it over - and it enables him to stack them.


----------



## stucoady (May 23, 2008)

Athravan said:


> I know someone who has vivs custom built to the same size as the flexariums, but without any glass on the front. He then puts the flexarium inside the wooden enclosure as it has the flexarium door on the front, but his cats cannot jump on top of it or knock it over - and it enables him to stack them.


It si the zip door that I would want to avoid as I feel it stresses the cam out whnever you have to unzip it.

I have heared that wooden vivs with mesh fronts are a prefered choice for some cham keepers. Either that or i will have to get a terry tatcher cgae and put sides on.


----------



## AndyDaDude (Oct 30, 2007)

you could try recycle a old vivarium? just take out the glass, stand on its end and cover with mesh... i made my charm viv out of wood with a kind of double panel at the front. the bottom half is a large mesh square with another large mesh vent at the back at the top to get good air flow but the top half is normal glass sliding doors. keeps the temps and humidity really well whilst providing the needed ventalation. plus with that design you dont have to worry about bugs gettin out of gaps from where you have to open the mesh  if u need a pic jus shout


----------



## leo-bob (Jul 1, 2007)

We made a wooden 'box' viv for our chams, the front was a 2x1 frame with L shaped corner brackets to help hold the shape.

We used net curtain for the mesh, the chams did make a few 'ladders' in it with their claws but it never ripped and we had a fully grown yemen in there.

We just used piano hinge down the entire left hand side to attach the frame to the wooden box viv, we also had a vent above the heat lamp on the top of the viv.

it really wasn't hard to build and it cost next to nothing!

Hope you get it sorted soon


----------



## Slofe (May 27, 2008)

I have ordered one of these Chameleon Cages and Starter Kits,chameleon enclosures, screened chameleon cages they're virtually the same as terry thatcher cages but cause of the strong pound it will cost about £110 including shipping. 

Mesh cages will be fine for temp gradients as long as you have the right bulb watt for your basking spot. To help matters though i'm going to put these PICTURE BACKGROUND 4 AQUARIUM FISH TANKS PLANT MARINE on eBay, also Decorations, Fish, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 11-Sep-08 21:54:30 BST) around the side and back, it will help to keep the heat in a little bit more and stop water splashing out the side when you spray, at least I hope so


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

we got one of the wooden + glass ones, then took out the vents in the top and cut between the 4 to remove a large panel in the top. tacked some mesh from b & Q over the top. then when putting it together didn't put the solid panel of glass in the bottom, but replaced it with mesh. Left the glass doors in though. Works well for our guy (and minimal DIY skills needed).


----------



## LouiseK (Mar 17, 2007)

I haven't kept chams, but to provide some more ventilation and heat gradient in my bearded dragons enclosure i bought some wooden "mesh" from B&Q - only a couple of quid for a large sheet and once cut to size (easy to do with good pliers or a hand saw) they just slot into the runners instead of glass on a wooden vivarium.

I put them next to the glass on my enclosure in the cool end.

This is the kind of stuff:
Veneered MDF Grille Range one best face 1830mm x 610mm x 4mm


----------



## steveandval (Aug 19, 2008)

stucoady said:


> Why can i not seem to find wooden vivs with a mesh front? i am needing two vivs for some chameleons. The vivs yuo can buy are either totally made out of mesh or wood with poor ventalation. I do not want a mesh viv because of difficulty in keeping up the temp and humidity. Ideally a viv that has all sides covered and the front as a mesh would work well but know one sells such vivs.
> 
> Any ideas?


 
where abouts are you


----------

